

How to make cracking your programs a little harder - nreece
http://inner-smile.com/nocrack.phtml

======
bayareaguy
Delphi? SoftIce? Ah the memories... the Copyright link says 1996-2002 and the
most recent technical comment is from 2005.

I'm sure there are some applications out there which really need anti-
cracking, but based on my experience with OSX apps if I was a shareware author
I think my time and effort would be better spent running a support forum.

------
albertcardona
One easy way: open source it.

